# Weight



## honeyluv (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello everyone  i weigh 250lbs and my horse Honey is 14.2 HH and wieghs 980lbs. I have not yet rode her because im afraid that i will hurt her. She is a stocky and sturdy horse. My nieghbor told me she would be fine with 20 minute incriments:-|. I have about 15 acres of beautifull land and want to ride her. Im so confused. please help me


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

honeyluv said:


> Hello everyone  i weigh 250lbs and my horse Honey is 14.2 HH and wieghs 980lbs. I have not yet rode her because im afraid that i will hurt her. She is a stocky and sturdy horse. My nieghbor told me she would be fine with 20 minute incriments:-|. I have about 15 acres of beautifull land and want to ride her. Im so confused. please help me


I don't understand..why did you get a horse that you, yourself are afraid you will hurt if you ride?


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Is she part draft? I'm 160lbs and I'm afraid to get on anything under 15h unless their very sturdy built. Do you have pics of her? I personally would sell/ trade her for something bigger so I wouldn't have to worry about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

eclipseranch said:


> I don't understand..why did you get a horse that you, yourself are afraid you will hurt if you ride?


You must be new here. Some people on the forum seem to think that owning a horse is like owning a gold fish... not a whole lot of research goes into the process and it's more of a buy now, worry later type of thing.

I think it's the ignorant horse world in general. For example, a friend of mine works with an OTTB rescue centre and she gets calls every week from parents looking for a horse for their young children who have never, ever been on a horse! When my friend explains that most of these have come right off the track and need a mature confident rider the parents still don't seem to grasp the concept. No worries, it's not like these are large animals that have the potential to kill you if mishandled.

(Shakes head)


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Do you have pictures of your horse that you can post? A picture will help with an assessment of the situation.


----------



## honeyluv (Aug 19, 2012)

*honey*

first of all i did not buy her. I took on the responibility because a family member was going to hand her over to a horse rescue because her daughter wasnt taking care of her. I didnt want to see that happen because she has a beautifull pasture and she is very happy. I take very good care of her. If i were to buy a horse i would buy a much larger horse because of my size. I enjoy taking care of honey and would love to be able to enjoy riding her. I will try to post some pics so everyone can see and observe her profile.  Thanks for all the feedback


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

jinxremoving said:


> You must be new here. Some people on the forum seem to think that owning a horse is like owning a gold fish... not a whole lot of research goes into the process and it's more of a buy now, worry later type of thing.
> 
> I think it's the ignorant horse world in general. For example, a friend of mine works with an OTTB rescue centre and she gets calls every week from parents looking for a horse for their young children who have never, ever been on a horse! When my friend explains that most of these have come right off the track and need a mature confident rider the parents still don't seem to grasp the concept. No worries, it's not like these are large animals that have the potential to kill you if mishandled.
> 
> (Shakes head)


haha yep, I was so concerned about being an actual horse owner I didn't do it for years! only leased to learn the ropes, if you will. Geez, many years later I'm still learning about my 1000 & 2000 lb goldfish 

OP: there has been quite a few threads about weight and appropriate build of a horse...you are not alone in your concern..horses backs are built like a bridge with the supports being on the corners so if the horse is built with sturdy bone structure like a stout QH or a draft cross or some of the stout pony breeds should not be a problem. However, hard to say by your description...if your gut is telling you the horse is too small and your neighbor right there says 20 minutes only...the horse is probably too small for you!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

General rule of thumb, the larger the rider, the longer the saddle to fit the rider's behind. If the saddle is a very good fit then the horse can carry a heavy rider. But a very good fit isn't the norm. The padding of an engish, nor the bars of the western must not go past the last rib or the horse will develop back issues or may buck, etc. There is a lot of movement behind the last rib which can push the saddle forward or to the side. If the saddle goes forward it can damage the ligaments in the shoulder blades.


----------



## honeyluv (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you, saddlebag and eclipseranch  this is the kind of feedback im looking for. I will get some pics up tonight so u guys can see her build. I was told her previous owner was 6ft3in and close to 300lbs. Thanks for the tip on the saddle. gthis may explain why it keeps shifting to the side while my son is on her. I was told it was the right fit but i think it looks way to big and bulky for her. I will take a much closer look THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> General rule of thumb, the larger the rider, the longer the saddle to fit the rider's behind. If the saddle is a very good fit then the horse can carry a heavy rider. But a very good fit isn't the norm. The padding of an engish, nor the bars of the western must not go past the last rib or the horse will develop back issues or may buck, etc. There is a lot of movement behind the last rib which can push the saddle forward or to the side. If the saddle goes forward it can damage the ligaments in the shoulder blades.


I agree with proper fit of a saddle being important for a horse's well being and seat size being important for rider. however, I disagree with the rule of thumb on saddle being the rule for a heavier rider...bone structure/muscle of a horse is what supports the rider not the equipment. my short backed horses use a barrel saddle for fit that has absolutely nothing to do with weight of a rider


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

honeyluv said:


> Thank you, saddlebag and eclipseranch  this is the kind of feedback im looking for. I will get some pics up tonight so u guys can see her build. I was told her previous owner was 6ft3in and close to 300lbs. Thanks for the tip on the saddle. gthis may explain why it keeps shifting to the side while my son is on her. I was told it was the right fit but i think it looks way to big and bulky for her. I will take a much closer look THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!


well now that conjures up a pic  ...his knees were probably at the horses barrel !


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Considering the ratio of you and your horse, have you considered driving this one as a way to enjoy each other?

It is apparent you have the horse's well-being at heart, which is commendable. And I can certainly understand wanting to take your time together to another level. I think your horse is lucky to have you as an owner. Very fortunate.

Harness and carts don't have to crash your horse budget, and many riding horses make the transition to driving with little problem.


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

I personally think you would be fine. I have a horse about the same size, and I am about 200 lbs but about the time you add my roping type saddle, My horse is still doing fine. We can go out a run barrels and he's fine, so I think as long as you're not riding her too hard ( climbing steep hills, etc) you'll be fine. But I heard once that a horse is able to carry more than it's own body weight for short periods of time...?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

jinxremoving said:


> You must be new here. Some people on the forum seem to think that owning a horse is like owning a gold fish... not a whole lot of research goes into the process and it's more of a buy now, worry later type of thing.



WOW, judgmental or what, *shakes head* for the first time I wish we had a dislike button.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> WOW, judgmental or what, *shakes head* for the first time I wish we had a dislike button.


that would be a great feature on this & many other sites!


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> WOW, judgmental or what, *shakes head* for the first time I wish we had a dislike button.


What kind of person buys a horse without riding it because they aren't sure they would be a good fit physically? This is pure madness and the fact that you have a problem with me and not the OP who made such a foolish decision, is a perfect example of what's wrong with the horse world.

I know where I ride, horses come first and a 250 lb rider would NEVER be allowed on a horse that size. Then again, we're not backwoods trained riders... no offence.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

honeyluv said:


> Hello everyone  i weigh 250lbs and my horse Honey is 14.2 HH and wieghs 980lbs. I have not yet rode her because im afraid that i will hurt her.


Unfortunately, you are too heavy for that horse. If you follow the common 20% rule as in you should be no more than 20% of the horses weight, then you are definitely over the limit when you add in a saddle. Don't listen to anyone who says otherwise, some riders on this forum put their enjoyment over the health of the horse. We see it all the time, whether it's someone jumping a 2 year old horse or a 300 lb man riding a 900lb horse, it's cruelty anyway you look at it.

Google: "horse 20% weight"

You'll find a lot of discussion about the subject on various forums and websites. My advise would be to sell the horse and get a larger one.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

jinxremoving said:


> Then again, we're not backwoods trained riders... no offence.


Seriously?


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

Tianimalz said:


> Seriously?


Absolutely. You look at the questions on HF from people doing all kinds of dangerous things and you know what MOST of them have in common? No instructor. No lessons. NOTHING. You know the only people who encourage those users? Other backwoods trained riders without instructors. I can build a LONG list of threads if you want as proof... 

I don't know a single person who rides either english or western with certified instructors in a reputable facility who would ever, ever condone a 250lb rider on such a small horse. In fact, my reining friend texted me back when I asked what she thought regarding the OP's weight being too much for the horse and her exact words were: "uhm, hell yea"


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

jinxremoving said:


> Absolutely. You look at the questions on HF from people doing all kinds of dangerous things and you know what MOST of them have in common? No instructor. No lessons. NOTHING. You know the only people who encourage those users? Other backwoods trained riders without instructors. I can build a LONG list of threads if you want as proof...


It's good to know you judge people not by how they ride or care for their horses, but how many lessons they took. Very shallow, wish I had the kind of money to judge people like you do. I ride barefoot with no helmet, and usually no saddle, I must be a horrible "backwoods" rider.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

As for the OP, I'd be more willing to give an opinion if I saw a picture of you and the horse. There are a lot of factors, like bone structure and muscle and overall body type. More than likely I'd be inclined to say you'd be a bit bigger than _I personally_ would be comfortable with. Like another poster suggested, driving might make a nice recreational hobby with this horse though if you still want something to do with it


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

Tianimalz said:


> It's good to know you judge people not by how they ride or care for their horses, but how many lessons they took. Very shallow, wish I had the kind of money to judge people like you do. I ride barefoot with no helmet, and usually no saddle, I must be a horrible "backwoods" rider.


I judge people on the questions they ask.

While I ride at a top barn, I don't have a lot of money... but what I do have is a lot of common sense. It doesn't take a genius to know that the OP is too big for that horse, never mind that the previous owner was apparently 300 lbs not including saddle weight. That is cruelty anyway you look at it and should not be encouraged.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

Here's an excellent article:

http://www.horsechannel.com/horse-experts/horse-vet-advice/safe-weight-horse-carry.aspx



> This study, done at The Ohio State University Agricultural Technical Institute took eight riding horses, loaded them with certain percentages of their overall body weights, ranging from 15 to 30%, then worked the horses and recorded their vital signs. The results from this study showed that all the horses in the study had no problem carrying up to 20% of their body weight (which translates into an average 1,200 pound horse being able to carry a total of 240 pounds). *Horses carrying 25% and 30% of their body weight had higher heart and respiratory rates during exercise, and muscles that were more sore a day after exercise*. So, in short, a good rule of thumb is that an average horse can carry 20% of his bodyweight (keeping in mind this is tack combined with the weight of the rider).


Unbiased reputable source. That 300lb man the OP referenced was over 30%...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

honeyluv said:


> Hello everyone  i weigh 250lbs and my horse Honey is 14.2 HH and wieghs 980lbs. I have not yet rode her because im afraid that i will hurt her. She is a stocky and sturdy horse. My nieghbor told me she would be fine with 20 minute incriments:-|. I have about 15 acres of beautifull land and want to ride her. Im so confused. please help me





jinxremoving said:


> What kind of person buys a horse without riding it because they aren't sure they would be a good fit physically? This is pure madness and the fact that you have a problem with me and not the OP who made such a foolish decision, is a perfect example of what's wrong with the horse world.
> 
> I know where I ride, horses come first and a 250 lb rider would NEVER be allowed on a horse that size. Then again, we're not backwoods trained riders... no offence.


So read the OP again, where did she say she went out and bought the horse? I have a problem with your assumption of the sequence of events.

No offence?? HUGE OFFENCE taken here, I don't even have a wood, let alone a back wood. I cannot in all good faith here on a Sunday morning find enough words that would not offend a lot of people, I am so angry. Now that may make me some sort of *******, but not a backwoods trained rider, my trainer happens to be a Grand Prix dressage rider, so yeah, not exactly a hick.

Here is a pic for you










250 pound rider sat on 14.2hh pony, this ******* would have no trouble letting him ride her, yes he looks awkward, but this was his first time on any sort of horse for 4 years or so, since an 18 hh dressage 'prospect' drilled him into the ground and broke his ribs.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

jinxremoving said:


> Unfortunately, you are too heavy for that horse. If you follow the common 20% rule as in you should be no more than 20% of the horses weight, then you are definitely over the limit when you add in a saddle. Don't listen to anyone who says otherwise, some riders on this forum put their enjoyment over the health of the horse...My advise would be to sell the horse and get a larger one.





jinxremoving said:


> ...I know where I ride, horses come first and a 250 lb rider would NEVER be allowed on a horse that size. Then again, we're not backwoods trained riders... no offence.


The 20% rule is a guideline developed for cavalry mounts being used all day, every day. Studies indicate it is a level of effort that has no discernible impact on the horse.

As you go from 20 up to 30%, the horse has to adjust its stride and will tire more. That doesn't make it unrideable. It just means you can't ride the horse all day every day.

Here is a link to some scientific studies:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-hea...effecting-horses-soundness-96747/#post1164700

This "backwoods trained rider" has actually read the studies done, instead of mindlessly repeating a rule of thumb out of context. A western saddle will distribute the weight over a greater area, which can help. How well you ride will affect things a lot. Also, what kind of riding...walking is obviously easier on the horse than barrel racing, jumping and polo.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

jinxremoving said:


> Unfortunately, you are too heavy for that horse. If you follow the common 20% rule as in you should be no more than 20% of the horses weight, then you are definitely over the limit when you add in a saddle. Don't listen to anyone who says otherwise, some riders on this forum put their enjoyment over the health of the horse. We see it all the time, whether it's someone jumping a 2 year old horse or a 300 lb man riding a 900lb horse, it's cruelty anyway you look at it.
> 
> Google: "horse 20% weight"
> 
> You'll find a lot of discussion about the subject on various forums and websites. My advise would be to sell the horse and get a larger one.



Lots of discussion, ongoing, but as reliable as the drink 8 glasses of water a day, it's an arbitary number plucked out of the air by someone trying to set a number.

The hard truth is, you cannot put a set limit, because it does all depend, depends on the riders ability, weight distribution, balance, etc etc.

Depends on the horses build, bone density, and more than anything his heart and will.

depends on correctly fitting tack

Depends HUGELY on what sort of riding you are going to do. A 20 minute walk around a paddock is a world away from a days hunting across country at full gallop and over fences.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

BTW - my back gets sore every time I plant a tree with my friends Mr Pick & Mr Shovel, or when I haul around railroad ties. Doesn't mean I don't or won't do it, just that I may take the next day off.

BTW - my 650ish mustang pony has carried my 175 lbs plus saddle a number of times. He does adjust his stride to do it, but he has also galloped with me and not even breathed hard afterward. A thinking adult can see if the horse is acting sore or tired after a ride, and adjust as needed. With little Cowboy, I've never seen him act tired or reluctant at the end of a ride with me. But of course, I don't ride him for 10 hours straight or 6 days in a row...


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

jinxremoving said:


> What kind of person buys a horse without riding it because they aren't sure they would be a good fit physically? This is pure madness and the fact that you have a problem with me and not the OP who made such a foolish decision, is a perfect example of what's wrong with the horse world.
> 
> I know where I ride, horses come first and a 250 lb rider would NEVER be allowed on a horse that size. Then again, we're not backwoods trained riders... no offence.


I take it in your rush to judgement you breezed right past the post where the OP states she didn't buy the horse, it was given to her rather than suffer an uncertain fate :? Good for her for stepping up to the plate.

The fact a horse is 15.2 doesn't mean they can't carry a heaver rider. How the horse is built makes a huge difference. A 15.2 lithe and lite arab for instance vs. my heavy duty 15.2 draft cross. Both are short coupled and short backed but my draft cross has tons of supporting bone and meat covering them :wink: . Also, it really depends on what type of riding the OP wants to do. Just hacking around a field is not the same as jumping ya know. Conditioning is another factor, any horse that hasn't been in work will benefit from conditioning eercises to help build up those back muscles.

Now all that having been said, how about we wait for the OP to post her pictures as promised so we can look at what type of horse this is and help her to get the best result possible.


----------



## honeyluv (Aug 19, 2012)

You know i decided to come on here for friendly advise NOT TO BE JUDGED!!particularly JINXERMOVING . I have the horses best interest in mind which is why i rescued her from being turned over to a horse rescue AND why im seeking advice THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!I thank you for all the good advise(goldenhorse and bsms and a FEW others)and by the way goldenhorse i love your picture  I have only had honey for one month i am new at this but loving every minute with her. Im going to go take some pics for observation  I hope to hear back from MOST OF YOU!! thanks.


----------



## honeyluv (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you dimsum:d


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

bsms said:


> The 20% rule is a guideline developed for cavalry mounts being used all day, every day. Studies indicate it is a level of effort that has no discernible impact on the horse.
> 
> As you go from 20 up to 30%, the horse has to adjust its stride and will tire more. That doesn't make it unrideable. It just means you can't ride the horse all day every day.
> 
> ...


\


Not to get into the argument (it will go on forever without end because people will always elect to believe or disbelieve whatever they want), but the OSU study done back in 2007 (I think) gave the scientific backing to the old Cav "rule of thumb". A great many of the old timers "rule of thumb" way of doing things were established from knowledge gained over too many years of experience along with trial and error (they just didn't have the scientific means of showing why). Just like abandoning the German/Hungarian military saddles (we call them "English" in the US today) with the developement the Universal Pattern because they discoverd that the better weight displacement cut down on the number of horses out of action from sore backs.

Of course what people tend to leave out is the "rest of the story". It's not just a weight ratio. That's rather over simplified and only one part of the equation. You also have to take into account the size and density of the cannon bones and the size of the horses loins. Smaller cannon bones and narrow loins have a negative effect just as a greater weight ratio does. All three matter as does conditioning.

At 30% you shouldn't even ride every other day. The OSU study didn't work the horses for very long and it still took a while to recover.
There is a reason (and not a "rule of thumb") why most experienced distance riders will tell you it's the "kilograms not the kilometers". Horses breaking down when you're over 100+ miles out is what we strive to avoid and can costs weeks of recovery time. Not to mention fiding a solution to prevent it from happening again.

All that being said, it's not my place to tell someone how to treat their horse. Just like it's not my place to tell someone what style of riding they should do. I don't mind providing information, but how it's used is completely up to the individual. When we own horse or ride we take on the responsibility for care what we subject them to. Only I am responsible for my horses and no one else, so the choices are mine to make, not someone else. That's true for everyone.


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

Try not to feel offended by some of the comments, they do ***** and we do bleed ;-) Please post your pics, it would be even better is you were on the horse so we could all get a good look see, the more pics the better.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When I said heavy rider, I should have stated those who are overweight and packing junk in the trunk and everywhere else. When a person is within normal weight range their weight is over the area of the horse's back that carries it best. An overwight person spreads the weight over a greater area. A larger seat is often necessary but the bar length should be checked, not the skirts, the bars, to see that it doesn't extend past the last true rib. If a person is packing their weight in the right proportions and the saddle is a good fit, the horse can carry 30% of it's weight. That's rider, saddle, pad and cinch. The old calvary rule of thumb was because saddles in the early days were made with one tree and the horse had to wear it.


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> When I said heavy rider, I should have stated those who are overweight and packing junk in the trunk and everywhere else. When a person is within normal weight range their weight is over the area of the horse's back that carries it best.



Saddlebag I am classed as over weight. I'm 5'11" and I weight 211 lbs

Honestly, I'd rather have a balanced over weight rider on my horse then someone who was "normal" and rides like a sack of sh$t anyday.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

"the OSU study done back in 2007 (I think) gave the scientific backing to the old Cav "rule of thumb"

yes, it did - in context. The Cavalry needed to know what size horse could carry a man all day, daily with minimal breakdown. That is what the 20% rule gives you...at 15-20%, the horse is doing so little work that it can do it all day daily. That is what this means:

"No differences were found in heart rate, plasma lactate concentration, respiration rate, rectal temperature, and work rate for horses carrying weights of 15 and 20% of body weight. Serum creatine kinase activity, commonly used as a measure of muscle damage in exercising horses, was not changed when the horses carried 15 and 20% of their body weight."

Horses

In essence, a horse carrying 15-20% is doing no measurable work greater than he would without a rider. So, does that mean we need to stay under 20% of the horse's weight? Not hardly.

"Plasma lactate concentrations immediately after and ten minutes after exercise were lower when horses carried 15, 20, and 25% of their body weight compared with carrying 30%. Levels of creatine kinase measured immediately after exercise and also 24 and 48 hours following exercise showed the same pattern."

They noted a jump in lactate levels (think sore muscles) at 30%. Not at 20, and not at 25, but somewhere over 25% is when lactate levels start to jump.

Does that mean 25% is the magic number? Not really. I just went for a run. I went 3 years without running after a horse-helped back injury, and am struggling to get back into shape. I give you my word - my lactate levels would also be elevated. So what about the horses in the study? "Following four months of pasture rest, the horses were brought into individual box stalls and also had daily turnout."

IOW, pasture puffs...kind of like me. And as I work to get into shape, I push myself to cause elevated levels of lactic acid. Doesn't kill me. Doesn't break me down. Makes me stronger, provided I get some rest after pushing it.

When I ride our pony, which isn't often, my saddle & I are over 30% of his weight. Did I mention he has a short back, broad loins & heavy leg bones? But it IS a significant effort for him. I can feel him adjusting his stride and being careful of his balance - just like I do when I'm carrying an 80 lb bag of pellets on my shoulder. But I can ride him an hour without him showing any signs of soreness afterward, or any reluctance to carry me further. And to put that in perspective, the only saddle we have that fits him right is a jump saddle - so more PSI than a western saddle.

But I wouldn't think of riding him for a 3 hour trail ride, although his previous owner did those using a 200 lb man. I've got a 900 lb mare who seems capable of riding ME into exhaustion...


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

its lbs not miles said:


> ... The OSU study didn't work the horses for very long and it still took a while to recover.


http://www.ker.com/library/EquineReview/2008/ScienceUpdate/SU41.pdf

Just throwing this out there FWIW. When I read the methodology of that particular study a few things stood out for me. Firstly, they only used 8 horses for the study, IMO that isn't really a large enough study cohort to make the results a definitive answer. More importantly, these horses were worked for a 45 minute session with a rider-then they were turned out for two weeks afterwards. No conditioning, no work just rested. Wouldn't it make sense that a horse that was carrying a larger rider that wasn't adequately conditioned be more sore and take longer to recover than when that same unconditioned horse carried a lighter burden? Just a little food for thought


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Heh, *bsms *beat me to the punch on the unfit aspect


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Tianimalz said:


> It's good to know you judge people not by how they ride or care for their horses, but how many lessons they took. Very shallow, wish I had the kind of money to judge people like you do. I ride barefoot with no helmet, and usually no saddle, I must be a horrible "backwoods" rider.


Since when does having common sense equal a large bank account?


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

spurstop said:


> Since when does having common sense equal a large bank account?


Or horse sense for that matter :lol: I learned to ride by working on a trail farm, my only "trainer" were a couple of spunky horses who waited for me to figure out (with that awesome "horse sense") how to push the right buttons, and a couple seasoned riders who offered advice when I asked for it. :wink: If anyone wanted proof, I could show video of my horrible "backwoods trainer" riding with my quiet hands and aids and butt held fast in the saddle, keeping the core of the body flowing with the horses motions :lol:

But back to the subject; Yes OP, I do look forward to pictures, I know a lot more helpful advice could be given afterwards. My neighbors have some short and stout-boned QH's that they ride (and not all of them are all too thin either :rofl with no problems.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

spurstop said:


> Since when does having common sense equal a large bank account?



I think I have seen more evidence of the reverse,:wink:


----------



## kaykat31 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi there! From my experience, we have a 14hh haflinger(draft pony) that can hold almost anyone up to 250lbs.walking, he is also only 8 & vets clean. Then we have a 15.1hh QH(14 & vets clean) that goes lame if you put anyone over 200lbs. on him, even just walking. It really just depends on this horse's build & age, but knowing that he may not be 100% sound in the first place(assuming you didn't vet check him since he was given to you, so he could have joint,bone problems, etc.), and you thought that you could be too big in the first place, I would think about the driving option, instead of riding, or even just grooming & bonding with him! Think about all the people with miniature horses, they LOVE them, but they would never ride them, most minitaures aren't even broke to ride.


----------



## canterburyhorsetrailrider (Aug 7, 2012)

jinxremoving said:


> You must be new here. Some people on the forum seem to think that owning a horse is like owning a gold fish... not a whole lot of research goes into the process and it's more of a buy now, worry later type of thing.
> 
> I think it's the ignorant horse world in general. For example, a friend of mine works with an OTTB rescue centre and she gets calls every week from parents looking for a horse for their young children who have never, ever been on a horse! When my friend explains that most of these have come right off the track and need a mature confident rider the parents still don't seem to grasp the concept. No worries, it's not like these are large animals that have the potential to kill you if mishandled.
> 
> (Shakes head)


 
You have hit the nail on the head with this post...!

EX RACE HORSES ARE NOT FOR BEGINNERS...

Currently we have rescued three ex race horses... They are spooky and untrusting and will flight away at the slightest hint of something scary in their mind..

It takes us around a year to restart each horse quietly...

It takes careful handling and retraining over that year for them to settle down and to start to trust a human again....

GOD ONLY KNOWS WHAT GOES ON IN THE RACING INDUSTRY TO CAUSE THIS..!


----------



## canterburyhorsetrailrider (Aug 7, 2012)

To answer your weight question..

Yes your horse will be able to carry you..

It may not be ideal but horses are stronger than more perceive...

Just dont climb on and head off on a week long trail ride..

Practise shorter rides initially so your horse can adjust..

Enjoy your horse and be kind to it...(smilies)


----------



## honeyluv (Aug 19, 2012)

*pictures of honey and myself*

:wink:i have a few photos for all of you to look at. i hope they help.


----------



## honeyluv (Aug 19, 2012)

And she was vet checked  she is very healthy  and also she is 10 yrs old if that helps. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

My view, personally..


You need to make sure that she has a saddle that fits her very well, and also is comfortable and fits you.

You need to have a mounting block so you can step onto her rather than pulling yourself up.

You need a person with you to watch how she reacts and to take pictures..

Then you need to sit on her and see who she reacts.


That is assuming that you are already a rider and have the ability to balance and ride properly.

If you are not already a rider then i would start with lessons, on larger sturdier horse while you learn.

The match doesn't look impossible, so don't despair, you should be able to ride her. Remember though, every pound that you can lose, every little bit fitter you can become will make the whole experience more enjoyable for both of you:wink: Good luck.


----------



## honeyluv (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh, what a pretty girl and lovely facility you have!!If that is you next to her, really with a little work I don't see why you shouldn't be able to comfortably ride her. Like GH said, have someone watch (who knows what to look for) and see if she is uncomfortable. I'd recommend maybe getting a synthetic or light weight saddle to help make the load a bit lighter (no offense to you!!), and a mounting block would probably help you out quite a bit. 

She looks like a well built horse to me (Quarter horse, I'm assuming... I forget if her breed was stated), and I bet with some miles she'd get a really nice muscle tone to her. That aside, find someone experienced, a friend, teacher, whoever, who will be honest with you and what you and your lovely new horse need to do and what to to make your pleasure riding more comfortable together, and signs to watch for for distress or pain on the horses part. 

By the way, I just love the butt on that horse! :lol:


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Golden Horse and Tianimalz have good sound comments so I don't need to elaborate further on those. I do have a couple of questions,though. Do you know what her training and experience is? Do you think that, if she hasn't been ridden for awhile, she will work quietly for you? If the answers are favourable to those questions, then I think you could safely take her on the occasional short, slow ride. If the answers aren`t favourable then perhaps you might try and get a trainer or seasoned rider to try her and work out a training program for you before you take over. Good luck.


----------



## honeyluv (Aug 19, 2012)

Honey is a beautifull horse not only on the outside but inside as well, we do have a very strong bond and enjoy our time together very much. she loves to please me and I love to reward her , I feel that we are a great pair and just wanted to add, Tainimalz... I love Honeys butt as well lol lol its so cute  I love all the feedback and i will def keep you guys updated on our progress . GREAT SUGGESTIONS


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I wish the both of you luck and happiness  And hey, if you ever wanted a reason to get in shape; horses are awesome motivators! I know by the end of my first horsey summer I was as toned as an swimmer :rofl: 

Just a suggestion, I'd recommend you maybe take her for walks on the trail, see how she reacts to things before riding her, just to be sure she's not gonna spook right away. Hand walks are actually more fun than they sound, and horses make good companions, some even talk back  

But yes, have fun, and be safe! We'd love to see updates later on too, of course.


----------



## honeyluv (Aug 19, 2012)

WE love walking together it is a very pleasurable experience for both of us. I feel we r both looking forward to taking it to the next level


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Feel free to either accept or ignore this little bit of advice, once again I know nothing of your experience, but I have a feeling that your nice bonding walks could be a little more challenging.. 

Walking is great exercise, but it needs to be done with attitude, so make sure that your walks are challenging to both of you, think less of pleasant stroll, more of making both your and her muscles work.:wink:


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> Feel free to either accept or ignore this little bit of advice, once again I know nothing of your experience, but I have a feeling that your nice bonding walks could be a little more challenging..
> 
> Walking is great exercise, but it needs to be done with attitude, so make sure that your walks are challenging to both of you, think less of pleasant stroll, more of making both your and her muscles work.:wink:


I like going up and down hills and around tree's, myself  Get's you both ready to stay in the same direction and speed with each other.


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm just curious why do you have the chain on her? If you have to use the chain then I would definately look into getting her to the point where it is not necessary. This is just my opinion.


----------



## honeyluv (Aug 19, 2012)

chandra1313 said:


> I'm just curious why do you have the chain on her? If you have to use the chain then I would definately look into getting her to the point where it is not necessary. This is just my opinion.


I was told by someone that I should always use the chain ??? And golden horse TRUST ME the walks are challenging  probably more for me than her lol my muscles are sore and I have already lost 4lbs in one month  I need to lunge honey to build some muscle before I ride  I need to be taught, I have never done it. I know honey has but its been about 3 yrs for her , so I know she is out of practice. Poor girl hasn't been worked with until I came along.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhelanVelvel (Jan 6, 2012)

jinxremoving said:


> You must be new here. Some people on the forum seem to think that owning a horse is like owning a gold fish... not a whole lot of research goes into the process and it's more of a buy now, worry later type of thing.


And even goldfish should be researched...they will die pretty quickly if put into a tiny plastic bowl, they usually need at least 20 gallons or so because they produce so much waste. They can live a really long time if cared for properly. Just throwing that out there. XD </off-topic>


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

honeyluv said:


> I was told by someone that I should always use the chain ??? And golden horse TRUST ME the walks are challenging  probably more for me than her lol my muscles are sore and I have already lost 4lbs in one month  I need to lunge honey to build some muscle before I ride  I need to be taught, I have never done it. I know honey has but its been about 3 yrs for her , so I know she is out of practice. Poor girl hasn't been worked with until I came along.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I don't want to interfere with what someone told you. I do have a friend who started off with a chain, the horse would just randomly walk off and drag people around ;-) but with more and more practice handwalking they started to use the chain less and less and now the horse does fine. I guess I'm wondering about it as in, is it because you have a lack of experience handwalking horses and feel more secure, or does the horse not listen well enough and you need that extra pressure. The friend I had just put the chain on like he was told, but he used way to much pressure and that can hurt a horse. The ultimate goal is to get the horse to respect you so that it takes very little pressure to get the response your looking for.

I have only been riding for 3yrs as well and like to bounce ideas as to why some people do it one way and others do it another, that way I get to make up my mind.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

She is a gorgeous horse.. and horray for you loosing 4 pounds( I think you said that) There is a thread on here where on lady lost so much weight because horses are realllly good motivators. I think that you will be fine just as MOST everyone has stated.. and I agree with Tia.. just because you never had lessons DOESNT mean you dont know what your doing.. Jinx.. umm come barrel race with me.. see how good you are at that with all yout top barn and lessons never had a lesson in my life.. and IM darn good at riding Just saying.. dont judge people because of the lessons that havent taken.. its rude...


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

She is a sturdy looking little mare! I like her.
I am about your size, so I typically go for taller horses but Walkers, so they are not chunky like quarter horses. I agree with others who stated that as long as the tack fits well, you develop a good seat, she tolerates your presence on her back, and the exercise is controlled, I say GO FOR IT! And you are already losing weight, as you've said, so I see no reason why this can't work.

It sounds like you are very new to horses, in which case I would really advise you to soak up all you can about leadership and respect. You say you already have a great bond with her - wonderful! Just make sure you are the one in charge  And if you are, you should not need the chain over her nose. A simple lead rope will do, if she has good manners on the ground. 

You don't necessarily need lessons to be a good rider. Determination, a willingness to learn, and a passion for horses are things you do need. Sounds like you already have those! Best of luck to you, from one big girl to another


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I think she looks like quite the sturdy little mare and I think you could ride her, as long as shes healthy, fit (Good idea about lunging, you can find many videos on youtube about it), hooves are trimmed by farrier, etc. 

Let us know how you and Honey do! Please update with pictures, you two look so bonded and happy together!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Honey is Beautiful Horse .. I am not one to beable to answer the weight question but she looks Very well taken care of .. Good luck you look great together...


----------

